# St. Louis classic muscle bike and RatRodBikes swap and show??????????????????????????



## slingshot dude (Sep 11, 2011)

I posted on ratrods already but wanted to know...


anyone think we should start a show and swap for us cabe members and ratrodbikers? we could have it in mabey st.louis and there could be a show including: vintage cruiser, muscle bike, classic road bike, rat rod, and customs.also a swap meet for classic bikes and muscle bikes. also old cruiser parts.

Whats everyone think? we would have to each donate a little for rental of a building or parking lot. Whats everyone think????????? i cant realy do this myself so im asking you guys first thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## slingshot dude (Sep 13, 2011)

come on guys! Help?


----------



## slingshot dude (Sep 14, 2011)

???????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Rookie (Sep 18, 2011)

*kinda sorta.*

here is a bmx swap... 

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/2566926805.html


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 18, 2011)

There's already a big bike show/swap, inclusive of all styles in St. Louis each year. In 2011 it was held in February (?) at the Collinsville Gateway Center. Lots of guys integral to the hobby, including CABE's proprietor, were in attendance. 
  I can't speak for muscle bikes because, well, I can't, but a sizable, committed custom or ratrod group, club, or following in St. Louis is just non-existent.


----------



## Rookie (Sep 18, 2011)

*Earlier this year.*

Here are some photos of a swap here in Saint Louis from earlier this year.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Bicycle-Show-and-Swap!-&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


I missed this one as well.


----------



## slingshot dude (Sep 19, 2011)

i was there.


----------

